# about injecting into pec



## 1toX (Jun 29, 2011)

what do you guys think about injecting into pec? I have only 1.5 inch 23g needles and I'm not sure if that is too long to go into my pec and I'm a little nervous about injecting. Can you tell me about pain and or if I should stick the needle all the way in.


----------



## MPMC (Jun 29, 2011)

I use 1in for pecs and pin in the center. Works great for me but i wouldnt do more than 1.5ml at a time. You do not to use a 1.5 pin.


----------



## Big Danny (Jun 29, 2011)

1toX said:


> what do you guys think about injecting into pec? I have only 1.5 inch 23g needles and I'm not sure if that is too long to go into my pec and I'm a little nervous about injecting. Can you tell me about pain and or if I should stick the needle all the way in.



Use this link and you will find out the exact needle size for different muscles:
How To Do Injections, Injection Instructions, Injection Methods, Injection Guide, Injection Photos, Injection Pictures, Sterile Needles


----------



## wow101 (Jun 30, 2011)

I use 25 5/8 ...works perfectly....1.5 is too long imo


----------



## don'tpanic4me (Jul 1, 2011)

please let me know how this goes. I've never  try a pec inject


----------



## 1toX (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks guys , also,h ow's the pain, about the same as delt or glute?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 4, 2011)

1toX said:


> Thanks guys , also,h ow's the pain, about the same as delt or glute?



Reearch how to do injections. Inject 1 1/2 inches above the nipple. Use a 1 inch pin. You shouldn't feel much/any pain after a few goes. I used to prefer injecting my pec. Not done it in ages so it would be weird to do it first time in awhile. Pain is similar to any inject really... glute being the best imo.


----------



## Gettinhuge_pump (Jul 4, 2011)

www.spotinjections.com


----------



## deniss77 (Jul 5, 2011)

1toX said:


> Thanks guys , also,h ow's the pain, about the same as delt or glute?



Same as delt, glute is the easiest for me.


----------



## breck48 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think that pecs are cool to inject into. just a bit sore the day or so afterwards, so make sure you're not going to train pecs the next day


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 6, 2011)

I used to like the feeling of injecting before my chest workout


----------



## Gettinhuge_pump (Jul 6, 2011)

Elvia1023 said:


> I used to like the feeling of injecting before my chest workout



Elvia, loving the new profile pic brotha!!! Very nice!!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gettinhuge_pump said:


> Elvia, loving the new profile pic brotha!!! Very nice!!



Go and check the arse thread out on here


----------



## kevin (Jul 15, 2011)

Guys..What part of your pec do you inject into?


----------



## Gettinhuge_pump (Jul 15, 2011)

kevin said:


> Guys..What part of your pec do you inject into?



Hey dude, refer to the link I posted above...step by step instructions WITH pics. 

It makes "shooting" dummy proof


----------



## 1toX (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks, great link. Now I realise 1.5 it's huge for pecs, I was going to stabb miself


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 28, 2011)

1toX said:


> what do you guys think about injecting into pec? I have only 1.5 inch 23g needles and I'm not sure if that is too long to go into my pec and I'm a little nervous about injecting. Can you tell me about pain and or if I should stick the needle all the way in.



Me personally??? I cant do it! Pecs and calves are off limits.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 28, 2011)

ALIN said:


> Me personally??? I cant do it! Pecs and calves are off limits.



After not doing it for ages I can feel like that. I would feel weird injecting in the middle of my pec but above the nipple is ok. I will wait and see how I feel next time I have a needle in my hand


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 29, 2011)

ALIN said:


> Me personally??? I cant do it! Pecs and calves are off limits.



Pecs really aren't bad. You have to be a masochist to inject calves. For some reason quads always cripple me.


----------



## MPMC (Jul 29, 2011)

I recently started pinning lats and it is my favorite spot now.


----------

